# Strange Behavior



## QueenPersephone (Jul 14, 2012)

My last fish Ares died 2 weeks ago. I now got a new veiltail betta but the strange thing is he swims round and round his tank why is he doing that. I haven't feed him yet cause he keeps spitting out the pellets I give him.


----------



## NeonFlux (Feb 3, 2014)

Hi QueenPersephone,

Sorry to hear about your loss! May Ares rest in peace..

Anyway, what size tank are you keeping him? Any filtration or heater? What are your water parameters? pH, ammonia, nitrite, and nitrate? 

Could be his own waste poisoning himself and getting him ill.


----------



## QueenPersephone (Jul 14, 2012)

I have a 8 litre tank with a filter, his tank is my bedroom which happens to be a warm area in my house. I let the water sit of 24 hours before I put him in I add Bactonex which will kill bacterial, fungal and parasitic disease in the water. I also use a chlorine neutraliser. My new fish name is Poseidon.


----------



## Betta man (Mar 25, 2011)

Well, he could be stressed. Describe it more. I always just feed my fish the same food till they eat it. Works on wilds too lol.


----------



## Guest (Feb 7, 2014)

Give your betta a few days. He could still be adjusting to his new environment. My half moon would swim around his 1 gallon tank all the time. He actually loved the small space.


----------



## BettaGuy (May 6, 2012)

probably just adjusting like AC said, my betta was very active when I first got him and now he just chills in the java fern.


----------

